# Short trip to my garden



## wojtek (May 15, 2018)

It's been a long time since I last wrote a post here.  Recently, I have found some free time and will show what is blooming in the garden this year.
Nothing special this year believe me


----------



## wojtek (May 15, 2018)

Part 2


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2018)

Nice. What do you have with the azaleas and rhodos for summer/fall interest?


----------



## wojtek (May 15, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice. What do you have with the azaleas and rhodos for summer/fall interest?



Hard to say  I'm don't remember other plants, but i will show you  be ready


----------



## troy (May 15, 2018)

Beautiful garden!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2018)

Rhodo Heaven!


----------



## naoki (May 16, 2018)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2018)

What a magnificent garden. I would be very proud of that.


----------



## Tom Reddick (May 17, 2018)

So beautiful. Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## abax (May 17, 2018)

Nothing special, huh? I could stroll through that garden forever and be very
happy. The Azaleas are fantastic and the garden arbor is so tempting. I'm
sudden death for Azaleas, but I surely do know how to appreciate them.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 18, 2018)

such a nice place with gorgeous colors!!


----------

